

Un fsck’ing the JDK on OS X 10.7 Lion - jarin
http://evilmartini.com/post/8021797094/osx-lion-jdk-fix

======
st3fan
The easy fix is 'java -version', which will trigger a download of the Java
runtime and JDK. All that crazy hackery is not needed.

